# [video] My OLLs (with complete navigation)



## cubizh (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey guys.
These are some of the OLL cases that I currently use (covering all 57 cases), in HD, with full navigation menu and jumping between cases and sets.
Hope it helps people who are learning them.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice! Motivated me to learn my last two OLLS


----------



## Lid (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks nice, did find some errors: #28 & #57 are swapped, and on #56 the alg doesn't match what you perform.


----------



## cubizh (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Lid for watching and pointing them out.
Fixed them w/ annotations and I will redo them in my next video with other OLL algs.


----------



## Martinrubiksman (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank You so much man


----------

